# Golf Course in Nadadouro & Foz do Arelho???



## NatureLover2 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*Does anyone know if after 20 years they are finally going to build a Golf course here on the other side of the Lagoon in Nadadouro and Foz do Arelho?*_*
I heard that the last of the properties were purchased and that the money was there... but I am yet to see anything happening.:confused2:
If anyone knows for sure and can give us a clue as to when it is happening that would be great!!! It would do wonders for the economy here on this side of the Lagoon, things are looking a little dreary, especially with the problems with the Beach...
Hope someone out there knows something!*
*Cheers!*


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

I asked my Architect the same question in February and he said definitely YES they are going to build it, but doesn't know when. 

Spotters


----------



## trophy (Oct 12, 2008)

NatureLover2 said:


> _*Does anyone know if after 20 years they are finally going to build a Golf course here on the other side of the Lagoon in Nadadouro and Foz do Arelho?*_*
> I heard that the last of the properties were purchased and that the money was there... but I am yet to see anything happening.:confused2:
> If anyone knows for sure and can give us a clue as to when it is happening that would be great!!! It would do wonders for the economy here on this side of the Lagoon, things are looking a little dreary, especially with the problems with the Beach...Hope someone out there knows something!*
> *Cheers!*



I am looking at visiting Nadadouro with a view to buying a property in the area. Could you tell me about the problems with the beach or are they now resolved?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Now happily resolved.


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Golf course in Foz.*



NatureLover2 said:


> _*Does anyone know if after 20 years they are finally going to build a Golf course here on the other side of the Lagoon in Nadadouro and Foz do Arelho?*_*
> I heard that the last of the properties were purchased and that the money was there... but I am yet to see anything happening.:confused2:
> If anyone knows for sure and can give us a clue as to when it is happening that would be great!!! It would do wonders for the economy here on this side of the Lagoon, things are looking a little dreary, especially with the problems with the Beach...
> Hope someone out there knows something!*
> *Cheers!*


2014. Does any one know if the golf course in Foz is actually ever going to be built and when. Also the wooden board walk at the cliff edge overlooking the Atlantic and Obidos Lagoon in Foz is brilliant but half finished and closed off. Again any news on whats happening.


----------

